# How to Play Baldur's Gate, Planescape: Torment, and IceWind Dale on Android with GemRB



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

GemRB Guide
Hello and welcome to the GemRB guide for playing Infinity engine games on Android. Your favorite RPGS Baldur's gate1, Baldur's gate2, Planescape: Torment, IceWind Dale, and IceWin Dale2, on your Android device. Here I use my mighty HP TouchPad with CM10 to battle my way through a classic RPG.

The Full Step by Step video:





Download the Step by step GemRB Guide Here:

*1)* Install The GemRB app from the Google Play Store:

*2)* Install the ES file explorer from the Play Store:

*3)* Once the GemRB app is installed open it and you will see the following screens.


*4)* You will be prompted to install 2 of these 3 files
Thebalder's Gate 2 demo(800MB) (Optional)
GemRB data(override)
GemRB data(scripts)
-Select ok

*5)*a)Next choose the best Display size for your device and the install will complete and Exit.
-If you find the mouse emulation in the game is off then you might need to try a different size.
Or
If you wish to change or view the install directory then do the following.
*5)*b)Select "Show more options" to check or change the install directory.
-Select "Data installation location"
-Now you can choose the install location and folder name.
-Select OK and install the GemRB data files.
-After GemRB installs the data files it will show a black screen and then exit the application.

*6)* Open the ES File Explorer and go to the location where GemRB was installed.
-The default data directory will be /app-data/net.sourceforge.gemrb/GemRB.cfg.sample
- Once here rename "GemRB.cfg.sample" to "GemRB.cfg"(See picture)


*7) *Next tap the renamed GemRB.cfg file to open it. Select "text" and choose the "ES Note Editor". Once open you will need to click the three dots in the upper left corner and select edit.


*8)* You will need to make changes in two sections of the Config file.
-First you must select the GameType=(YourGame)
-You will see a list of supported games below.
-The app will attempt to auto select the right game by default.

*#####################################################*
*# #*
*# Game Type [String] Use one of the following #*
*# values: #*
*# #*
*# auto Attempt to autodetect game type #*
*# bg1 Baldur's Gate #*
*# bg2 Baldur's Gate 2 : SoA or ToB #*
*# tob Baldur's Gate 2 : ToB (obsolete) #*
*# iwd IceWind Dale (no How or ToTL installed)#*
*# how IceWind Dale : HoW or ToTL #*
*# iwd2 IceWind Dale 2 #*
*# pst Planescape Torment #*
*# (More will come) #*
*# #*
*#####################################################*
*GameType=bg2 (*Here Baldur's Gate 2 is selected*)*

*9) *Next scroll down the page and set the Game path
-Below you will see the default GamePath
-You will need to change this for your chosen game.
(Default)
*#####################################################*
*# Game Paths [String] #*
*# #*
*# These are the paths where the Game you want to #*
*# play is installed. #*
*# Enter the full path to the directory. #*
*#####################################################*
*GamePath=./*
*CD1=./*
*CD2=./CD2/*
*CD3=./CD3/*
*CD4=./CD4/*
*CD5=./CD5/*
*#####################################################*

-You must enter the correct Game Path for GemRB to locate your game data and run the game.
-Once you have entered the Game Path location, save the changes by touching the save arrow in the upper left corner and select Yes.
-The follow game paths are meant to be used with the GOG versions of Baldur's Gate, Baldur's Gate2, Planescape:Torment, IceWindale, or Icewindale 2.
- My game paths assume the data will kept in a folders titled with the games name (bg1, bg2..ect)
-You can create multiple folders and switch between games by modifying the game paths or folder names.

*Working Game Paths:*
*Baldurs's Gate 1*

*GamePath=./bg1/*
*CD1=./bg1/data/*
*CD2=./bg1/data/*
*CD3=./bg1/data/*
*CD4=./bg1/data/*
*CD5=./bg1/data/*

*Baldur's Gate 2*

*GamePath=./bg2/*
*CD1=./bg2/data/*
*CD2=./bg2/data/*
*CD3=./bg2/data/*
*CD4=./bg2/data/*
*CD5=./bg2/data/*
*Planescape: Torment *

*GamePath=./pst/*
*CD1=./pst/data/*
*CD2=./pst/data/*
*CD3=./pst/data/*
*CD4=./pst/data/*
*CD5=./pst/data/*

*Ice Windale Complete*

*GamePath=./how/*
*CD1=./*
*CD2=./how/CD2/*
*CD3=./how/CD3/*
*CD4=./*
*CD5=./*

*Ice Windale 2 *

*GamePath=./iwd2/*
*CD1=./*
*CD2=./iwd2/CD2/*
*CD3=./*
*CD4=./*
*CD5=./*

*10)* Install your selected game onto your computer. All these game are available for digital download and purchase from the Good Old Game Store (GOG.com)
http://www.gog.com/catalogue

If you Install the GOG versions of Baldur's Gate, Baldur's Gate2, Planescape: Torment, IceWindale, Icewindale 2, then you can use the follow GamePath configurations.

C:\Program Files (x86)\GOG.com\Baldurs Gate II (GOG path default)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Black Isle\Baldurs Gate II (CD path default)

*Saved Games: *
-Windows 7/8 users who want to keep their saved games will need to create a new folder called "save".
-You have to enable hidden files in folder options to see find the saves or just type the path directly in Explorer. Open the file and copy and paste your saved games into the new save folder.
C:\Users\<Your name Here!>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\GOG.com\Baldurs Gate

*11)* You will need to download and install Tweak & Fix packs for your chosen game from gibberlings3.net Tweak & Fix Pack Downloads:

-Fix packs will patch many issues that would otherwise make the game unplayable on Android.
-If you experience crashing when traps are sprung in Bg2, then you don't have the fix pack installed.
-Tweak packs will modify and improve the game play for your Android device.
-One tweak will allow you to stack inventory items so you can carry more and micromanage less.
-The infinity engine modding community updates the Tweak & Fix packs regularly so check back here for updates.
-Download the Tweak & Fix packs for the game and OS (Windows, OS X, Linux) you have installed.
-Install the Tweak & Fix packs by running the .exe and directing it to the location where you installed the game.
-Be sure to check to double check that the correct location for the patches is used.
-By default the files will be installed in the CD version of the games directory and not the GOG directory.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Black Isle\Baldurs Gate II (CD path default)
C:\Program Files (x86)\GOG.com\Baldurs Gate II (GOG path default)

*Optional Resolution Patch:*
*-* You can increase the games resolution to better take advantage of your devices screen size.
-Before running this patch you will need to know what resolution your device supports. You can Google --Search the name of your device and "resolution" to find out.
-The default game resolution will be 640x480.
-Download and install the Patch, be sure to check that the install directory is correct.

C:\Program Files (x86)\GOG.com\Baldurs Gate II (GOG path default)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Black Isle\Baldurs Gate II (CD path default)

-You will see the follow questions:
Install Component [Widescreen Mod]?
[R]e-install, [N]o Change, rinstall, [Q]uit or choose one:
1] for the original Infinity Engine (CHOOSE THIS!) (Don't Choose this)
2] for GemRB(Choose This)
-Choose number 2 and press enter.
-Number 1 is for modding the resolution to play the games on your PC.

-Next you will enter your resolution as X Y coordinates.
-My HP TouchPad has a resolution of 1024( X) x 768(Y)

-Enter your X coordinate. It should be a number, >= 640.
-This is your default X resolution 640, enter your device's screen width=X

-Enter your Y coordinate. It should be a number, >= 480.
-This is your default Y resolution 480, enter your device's screen height=Y
Are you sure? Y/N
-choose y and press enter
-The patch will now mod the game files and exit.

12) Open to the folder where you installed the game data plus Tweak& fix packs.
-It is recommended* to Delete the files that end in .exe, these are not needed.
-I would recommend backing them up in another folder.
-Note* even if you fail to remove these the games still seems to run fine.
-Rename the folder that contains your game data.
-This Must be the same as your GamePath name. *GamePath=./bg2/*
-For this Example I used Baludr's Gate 2 as the folder name (*bg2*)
-You can create several different game folders and switch between games by changing the folder path or names.
-You could use any of these Examples:
*-bg1 Baldur's Gate *
*-bg2 Baldur's Gate 2 *
*-iwd IceWind Dale *
*-how IceWind Dale *
*-iwd2 IceWind Dale 2 *
*-pst Planescape Torment *

*13) *Transfer the Game Data folder to your Android device with the USB cable.
-Copy the folder to the location you installed GemRB, /app-data/net.sourceforge.gemrb/
-Note the Game files are very large and can take up to 2.5 GB of storage space per game.
-Once the Game Data is on your Android device run The GemRB app to play the Game.

*Source Information, Beta Downloads and Extras:*

Note*(*Recommended*) Get the Beta version it includes updates to the game engine and supports multi-touch.

1)Download the APK
GemRB Game Engine Beta Download:

2)Download the Game Data
GemRB-nmake-vs10-v0.7.2.zip

3)Extract the Game Data
- Replace the "GUIScripts" folder with the new one.
- Replace the the"override" folder with the new one.

4)Install the latest gemrb apk.
-Watch this video to learn about installing apk files on your Android device. The methods shown for installing flash are the same for the GemRB apk.





Developers website:

Source install guide here:

Tweak & Fix packs:

Extras:
How to Play Fallout 1 and 2 on Android [GOG]
How to Play Fallout 1 and 2 on Android [No Mutants Thread]
How to Play Fallout 1 and 2 on Android [Video]
How to play Baldur's Gate on Android[GOG]

Another Project by: RolandDeschain79.
Checkout my YouTube Channel Here:


----------



## tuffasgong (Aug 26, 2011)

Excellent guide, I was trying to figure out how to play Heroes of Might and Magic 3 on my tablet and learned more about SDL games and saw Icewind Dale was one and than ran across gemRB but couldn't quite get it to work. Thanks a ton for your guide, looking forward to some Icewind Dale wherever I go, what an age we live in!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

tuffasgong said:


> Excellent guide, I was trying to figure out how to play Heroes of Might and Magic 3 on my tablet and learned more about SDL games and saw Icewind Dale was one and than ran across gemRB but couldn't quite get it to work. Thanks a ton for your guide, looking forward to some Icewind Dale wherever I go, what an age we live in!


Its incredible that those old games are now playable on our mobile devices. If you have problems running the games get the Beta version of the app at the bottom. I recently had to change the links to version 7.2 because the developers messed up version 8 and it doesn't appear to run. Also checkout my Fallout mods for Android! I'm working on getting a ton of old games going Dosbox Turbo, so good things are coming to retro gaming.


----------

